# Favorite Music



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

Im going to do something diffrent were going to try to find out music likes and also ill put a poll to find out if you guys like new country music old country music and inbetween personally i like the classic and what not but also like hank 3 but anyhow put your favorite artist/song in the comments


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Personally I don't like country, although there are a few songs I do like, ex thunder roles. I'm more of on old rock guy love the hip.


----------



## ar_confederate (Jul 20, 2015)

I prefer the older country and some of the 70s rock music. But then, that's when I was young and paying attention to that sort of thing.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Old/classic... don't care much for rapabilly,or when artist yelling the same word/words least 3+ times. Ernest Tubb there not.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I am partial to......

Classic country (Early 1980s and before, such as Buck Owens, Tex Ritter, Janie Frickie, etc etc

Jazz

Blue Grass

Classic Rock

Folk

Ambient

And everything in between with the exception of a strong dislike for heavy metal and rapster .......... stuff. No respect there at all. NONE.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Big fan of classic country, don't care for the new stuff at all. There are a few younger guys with a classy sound that I like tho. Jamey Johnson and ****** Morgan, this Chris Stapleton guy has some classic sounding stuff too. I don't care for Hank3 honestly but think the world of his granddads music, grew up on Jr. Tunes. There is some pretty good new bluegrass stuff out there. Played bass in a classic rock and blues band in the taverns for a few years in my early twenties, everytime I hear something bluesy I wanna play again but have no tolerance for the nightlife anymore.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Not much out there worth listening to anymore!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

grnspot110 said:


> Not much out there worth listening to anymore!


Ain't dat the truth? I bought an Ipod and loaded it up with all my music and rarely if at all listen to the radio anymore. Wonder who the 20% is?  

(At the time of posting, 20% refers to the person who hit the last option)


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

tractor beam said:


> Ain't dat the truth? I bought an Ipod and loaded it up with all my music and rarely if at all listen to the radio anymore. Wonder who the 20% is?
> 
> (At the time of posting, 20% refers to the person who hit the last option)





Lol that's me, my daughter likes country, I call it the shoulda coulda woulda music. She gets mad when I say that. To each his/her own. But definitely better than that screemo stuff some people like. It sounds like gergaling screems . I find it quite annoying.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

dozer966 said:


> Lol that's me, my daughter likes country, I call it the shoulda coulda woulda music. She gets mad when I say that. To each his/her own. But definitely better than that screemo stuff some people like. It sounds like gergaling screems . I find it quite annoying.


..........:lmao: well, now it's 2 and 25%.........:lmao:


----------



## Trubble (Apr 13, 2015)

<--- Seems to have quite the liking for stuff from Great White, Whitesnake, Guns n' Roses, Def Leppard, Ozzy, and the like. 
Also possesses some fondness for hip-hop such as L' Trimm, Young MC, Run DMC, JJ Fad, Salt n' Pepa. (up until about the mid-late 80's.)
And while I do also likes me some Pop music, the stuff on nowadays does sometimes drive me a bit batty. So I've resorted lately to carrying a few select favorite CDs with me.


Mom was a south side Chi-town chick, doin' her homework while listening to guys like Dick Biondi spinning the rock-n-roll records on WLS. Dad was born and raised (early on) somewhere north of Detroit, and was our Mo-town influence. Doesn't, then, shock me that I enjoy both the rock and pop genres. 
Mom's parents, Polkas, all day every day nuthin' but.
So country/western just wasn't something I grew up around.

I do have some 'country' CDs, from the early 90's (stuff that might as well be rock-n-roll anyway). I do like my Clint Black CD (the black one), but tbh, the only CDs from that section of the collection that enjoy much time playing are a Billy Joe Shaver greatest hits CD, and Chris LeDoux Live.

Then once I'm all good and relaxed, then I'll throw in Rhinobucket's Get Used To It, or perhaps Rob Zombie's Hellbilly Deluxe, and get myself back up an' at 'em. On second thought, I can't....... those are both in the wife's car! 





.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm the other one in the last category! LOL

We have one station in my area that isn't country or rap.
It's classic rock and it's the one I listen to.

Van Halen, Journey, Skynyrd etc ..... now that's true music for me.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

TraderMark said:


> I'm the other one in the last category! LOL
> 
> We have one station in my area that isn't country or rap.
> It's classic rock and it's the one I listen to.
> ...








Don't you mean crap and not rap lol that's another one I put in the same category as screemo.


----------

